# Portal Still Alive Instrumental



## Berthenk (Apr 16, 2011)

I remember there was a website with a YouTube video on auto-play and auto-replay (not sure 'bout the auto-replay).
The video in question was an instrumental version of Still Alive, the Portal ending/credits song. Does anybody remember which website this was? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 16, 2011)

Aperture Science - Owned by Valve and currently has a looping video of a Christmas scene with companion cube. The music is a remix of Still Alive.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 16, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Aperture Science - Owned by Valve and currently has a looping video of a Christmas scene with companion cube. The music is a remix of Still Alive.


That's a remix, not the instrumental version I'm looking for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks for your help anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not the Aperture Science website.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 16, 2011)

[youtube]sxNmeMklFk8[/youtube]

Here's an acoustic version by the song's writer. I'm not sure if that's what you meant.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> snip
> 
> Here's an acoustic version by the song's writer. I'm not sure if that's what you meant.


No, that's not it. It's amazing though, so thanks for sharing!

I found it, it's this one:


----------

